# nu tool 22 scroll saw



## pixy (29 Jun 2009)

Hi guys has anyone any experience with the nutool 22 scroll saw, I belive one of there models was a clone for the hawk. anyone any idea ? Mal


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2009)

No response after twenty four hours. It looks as if you've asked a really hard question, Mal!

I wish I could help you, but I can't  .

Gill


----------

